# Digital Photography/Art all the way from New Zealand... (we have cameras here too!)



## JamesWatkinsPhotography (Apr 30, 2008)

hi all.

my name is james watkins.

this forum said something about "general critique"

i run my own photography website and im pretty passionate about photography.

alot of my latest work is here:

http://jameswatkinsphotography.com/photoBlog.htm

doing alot of work on my site with new galleries soon.

but you get the general idea!

thanks to anyone that takes the time to have a look!

jw.:thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Apr 30, 2008)

comes acrosss as spam when you just post a link....hence plenty of views and no comments. Post some pics direct....please .


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah, and takes forever to load your page due to having all those pictures on the first page... however, whats there is pretty cool. alot of nice shots.


----------



## JamesWatkinsPhotography (May 2, 2008)

sorry

my intentions were much more "oh this is a photography forum some of the cats might be interested in some new work"

rather than callously posting a link with no plans of returning for photogeek discussion!

re: taking forever to load? maybe thats a browser setting? because normally it will load the photos one at a time quite quickly..not wait then load them all up at once ??? 

ok so post a picture u say? lets try and figure that out.


----------



## JamesWatkinsPhotography (May 2, 2008)

heres some recent ones that im quite fond of!


----------

